# who to contact to change medical card address



## cleverclogs7 (29 Apr 2009)

I'll try and make it short.
My daughter gets croup every 4-6 weeks.
Tallagh hospital got in touch with HSE in Dún Laoghaire to get my daughter an nibulizer machine.Tried it out and not working.
called hse and gave them my daughters rsi number and was told my daughters still on the system as living in my parents house in Braylower part.
But we moved in august when i got R/A.(MOVED TO TOP OF BRAY)
.I was told i need to get the address on the medical card sorted.since the line was very bad,i didnt get the chance to ask her where and with who and how do i do this.

I thought it would have been automatic.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Apr 2009)

Why not drop a note to your local HSE office Medical Card Section. (maybe that's Glenside Road Wicklow or whatever area deals with Bray) notifying them of the change of address for all future correspondance. Request a replacement medical card if necessary.
As always keep copy of any letters you send


----------



## cleverclogs7 (29 Apr 2009)

many thanks


----------

